# ocdt DEU rank distance from sleeve?



## maximus_koncept7 (3 May 2007)

hey there, just a short question wondering how far up the sleeve of my DEU should I sew my spaghetti thin bar?

cheers


----------



## Journeyman (3 May 2007)

> *ocdt DEU rank distance from sleeve?*


No distance. The stripe should be directly _on_ the sleeve.   ;D

OK, 2" from the cuff (or 5 cm if you're metric); either way, let the tailor do it.


----------

